# Apache2 / Windows Vista Ulitmate Alias anlgen



## darkpriest (6. Juni 2009)

Hallo ins Forum,

ich möchte für ein Projekt Zugriff auf ein Verzeichnis haben das oberhalb der Dokumentenroute C:\Server\htdocs\ liegt.

Das VerzeichnisC C:\Sever\ext soll über einen Alias eingebunden werden, damit man Zugriff auf dieses Verzeichnis hat.

Ich habe in der httpd.conf folgenden Eintrag ergänzt:


```
Alias /ext "c:/Server/ext"

<Directory "c:/Server/ext"
		Options Indexes FollowSymLinks
		AllowOverride None
		Order allow,deny
		Allow from all
</Directory>
```

Ich müßte doch nun über localhost/ext auf dieses Verzeichnis zugreifen können oder?

Ich bin für jede Hilfe mehr als dankbar!

Michi


----------



## Dr Dau (8. Juni 2009)

Hallo!


darkpriest hat gesagt.:


> Ich müßte doch nun über localhost/ext auf dieses Verzeichnis zugreifen können oder?


Abgesehen davon dass die schliessende Klammer ">" beim Directory fehlt?
mod_alias ist geladen?
Dann sollte es klappen (selbst mit einem Verzeichnis auf einem entfernten Rechner).

Da Du aber ein NT-basiertes System (Vista) einsetzt, könnte es sein dass die Zugriffsrechte auf das Verzeichnis nicht ausreichend sind.
Dieses würde ich mal kontrollieren und ggf. korrigieren.

Ansonsten kann evtl. auch ein Blick in die error.log weiterhelfen.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

